# Memory Lane Pictures!



## Flat Tire (Oct 25, 2010)

Another great show at MLC....got down to the low 30's a couple nights and even had some sleet and rain on Thursday....turnout was still pretty good....all in all another fine meet!


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 25, 2010)

Check out the girls Elgin.....now thats a pretty bike!


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 25, 2010)

And then we had a campfire to stay warm.....and burn a bike.........


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the pics do you know the owner of the girls Elgin Special contact info?


----------



## SailorMac (Oct 25, 2010)

Who bought what?


----------



## slick (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow thanks for the pictures for tgose of us who couldn't be there. No one makes a truck big enough to haul back all that good stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 26, 2010)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Thanks for the pics do you know the owner of the girls Elgin Special contact info?




Mark, I didnt know the guy who had the Elgin, maybe someone else who was at the meet might know....friend of mine bought the blue Schwinn.....killer bike all it needs is a cleaning.....


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 26, 2010)

Cool I'll ask around thanks for your reply! Post pics of the blue Schwinn once it's cleaned up


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Who had the red Super Streamline? Asking price? Did it sell? Cool pics. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 26, 2010)

Freqman1 said:


> Who had the red Super Streamline? Asking price? Did it sell? Cool pics. Thanks, Shawn




That's mine. But...it would be a '36 Safety Streamline....or would it be a '37 Super Streamline? Opinions? Same fenders as on my '36, but different front fender as on the '37. Funky original darts on the frame, same rear fender mounted Dayton badge as the '36s, but also has some sort of badge shaped decal on the headtube.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Kinda hard for me to tell the way the photo is taken. Does it have the mesh chainguard (most likely '37) or long chainguard (most likely '36)? Also the seat appears to be a long spring and not an airflo seat? Definitely has some things different than the others I've seen. Could you send me some good pics of this bike? v/r Shawn


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 27, 2010)

Just curious- what is the black bike in the pickup bed?


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 27, 2010)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Just curious- what is the black bike in the pickup bed?




Elgin Twin 60...........actually there were 2 of these at the meet! The other one is in the pic with the Donald Duck bike.


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 27, 2010)

Freqman1 said:


> Kinda hard for me to tell the way the photo is taken. Does it have the mesh chainguard (most likely '37) or long chainguard (most likely '36)? Also the seat appears to be a long spring and not an airflo seat? Definitely has some things different than the others I've seen. Could you send me some good pics of this bike? v/r Shawn




I will get some pictures up soon.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the ID on the  Elgin Twin 60- an unusual bike and I kinda like it!


----------

